# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  What's a good ambulance name?

## Matt

CALLING ALL OLD FOLKS. 

I'm starting an ambulance department in the next five years. First I'm getting a degree in nursing and then business. After that I'll be setting up shop in VA as a medical transport company and then when the time is right a 911 response company (that takes some politics). My first employees will very likely be...me and someone else lol in a single rig carting old people back and forth...but that's how it starts!

So what's a cool ambulance company name you would feel comfortable calling? 

I was thinking about throwing in my love of politics into it and calling it Liberty Emergency Medical Services (LEMS) but I'm still doing my research. Lots of research. Might buy an old fire station as a office and fix'er up. 

Any (serious) suggestions??  :Cool20:

----------

DonGlock26 (01-30-2015),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Express Meat Wagons.


EDIT:  I just saw "serious."  My bust...

----------

MrogersNhood (11-02-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2019)

----------


## Roadmaster

Liberty Emergency Medical Services that names has already been taken in Ga and that's just one that I know of. Anyway I am thinking.

----------

Matt (01-27-2015),Old Ridge Runner (10-31-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was thinking about throwing in my love of politics into it and calling it Liberty Emergency Medical Services (LEMS) but I'm still doing my research. Lots of research. Might buy an old fire station as a office and fix'er up. 
> 
> Any (serious) suggestions??


Okay, serious.  Not a name suggestion, exactly; but a suggestion on naming.

Keep politics out of it.  Seriously.  I'd leave "Liberty" alone - it's not a bad name but it's overworked.

Something that sounds crisp and efficient.  Metro Ambulance Services; or Urgent Transport Services.   Think of a word coming easily off the tip of the tongue, when someone is trying to remember.

Why no politics?  Because it has no place here.  Liberals annoy us when we gather to hear one of them sing, and instead we get harangued and lectured to, with NO WAR guitar straps, and lectures about how much TP to use per BM.  Annoying...and strange as it is to us, liberals are as annoyed when THEY hear what they don't want.

And they're worse, because they live in the world of emotion.  They act out. So...since liberal and conservative both get sick, and mostly both have the same way of paying for ambulance services...something neutral; something easily remembered; something that speaks of the nature of your operation or the region it serves.

----------


## Parabellum

"You stab em,  we slab em."

"You kill em,  we bill em."

Nope.  Serious is not happening.

My bad

----------


## Matt

I know the serious is not going to happen  :Thumbsup20: 

It doesn't matter. I made the thread half in jest anyways. Although I am indeed making this business but it probably won't be for at least 5 more years...probably closer to 7. So perhaps around 2022 I'll be initiating this.  :Wink:

----------


## Matt

> Okay, serious.  Not a name suggestion, exactly; but a suggestion on naming.
> 
> Keep politics out of it.  Seriously.  I'd leave "Liberty" alone - it's not a bad name but it's overworked.
> 
> Something that sounds crisp and efficient.  Metro Ambulance Services; or Urgent Transport Services.   Think of a word coming easily off the tip of the tongue, when someone is trying to remember.
> 
> Why no politics?  Because it has no place here.  Liberals annoy us when we gather to hear one of them sing, and instead we get harangued and lectured to, with NO WAR guitar straps, and lectures about how much TP to use per BM.  Annoying...and strange as it is to us, liberals are as annoyed when THEY hear what they don't want.
> 
> And they're worse, because they live in the world of emotion.  They act out. So...since liberal and conservative both get sick, and mostly both have the same way of paying for ambulance services...something neutral; something easily remembered; something that speaks of the nature of your operation or the region it serves.


I want to stay away from words like "transport" though. If it's to become a 911 response department in the future it needs a proper name and you can't be changing the name later on. I like Metro Ambulance Services for sure but I'm sure there's a big company called that already (maybe, I have to look) and I might be setting up in a more rural area anyways. 

You'd want something with the term "emergency medical services" behind it for sure.

Big companies seem to have patriotic names. 

American Medical Response (AMR) - the biggest EMS corporation.
Eagle Medical Transport (they're all transport). 

It's something I'll have to reserach greatly.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I want to stay away from words like "transport" though. If it's to become a 911 response department in the future it needs a proper name and you can't be changing the name later on. I like Metro Ambulance Services for sure but I'm sure there's a big company called that already (maybe, I have to look) and I might be setting up in a more rural area anyways. 
> 
> You'd want something with the term "emergency medical services" behind it for sure.
> 
> Big companies seem to have patriotic names. 
> 
> American Medical Response (AMR) - the biggest EMS corporation.
> Eagle Medical Transport (they're all transport). 
> 
> It's something I'll have to reserach greatly.


ARE you going to be able to get EMT work?  Most areas have that covered either with municipal fire departments, or in very-small communities, Volunteer Fire Department first-responders and EMTs.  What's left is basically the "horizontal taxi" work - and in some areas, backup on major incidents or when the primary responders are out.

A LOT depends on the region, as well as state, you're going to do this in.  Some states allow regions to contract it out privately.  If the area is like the Buffalo, New York, region...the contracts will be let on the basis of political pull.  Other areas run a more level playing field; and some just disallow private EMT ambulance services.

I might have recommended this book to you before; but in Eau Claire, Wisconsin, was a local writer whose breakout work was about his work on the local village Fire Department.  As a licensed RN, he also frequently swapped duty with a neighboring village's EMT squad as a paramedic.  He got into the whole thing by working his way through nursing school working for what he called the Silver Star Ambulance Service - a pseudonym, I am sure, although I know exactly the neighborhood it was based.

Michael Perry, Population 485  You might want to give it a read; give you a flavor of how the private ambulance services are run.  And how municipal services are run today; he remains a First Responder in his township.

They say he's approachable.  Although he's had success as a writer, he's not a big star and enjoys interacting with readers as well as emergency professionals.  I'd borrow the book, it's an entertaining read; and if you think he can give you some input as to how it might go...fire him an email.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

HELP

Everyone knows when there's an emergency to call for HELP.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> HELP
> 
> Everyone knows when there's an emergency to call for HELP.


That's just wrong.   :Geez:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> That's just wrong.


For a small company just starting out a catchy name like HELP would be easy to remember and would likely get him free publicity.

But I may be wrong.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-28-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The world is rife with names for companies or services....that were just...wrong.

In Boise, Idaho, the bus line is called Boise Urban Stages - or, you guessed it, BUS.  I think I remember someone telling me that in Honolulu they took it one step further - the bus line there, I was told, was called "My Bus."  Don't know where that came from or what it means.

Before Humble Oil/Standard of New Jersey adopted their new name "Exxon" they had to use a number of names in various states, since "Esso" meant S.O. or Standard Oil, and that name was a no-no in two-thirds of other states.  They used Enco in many states and internationally...but "enco" or "enko" in Japanese mean's "stalled car."  And, as that Japanese saying goes, "Stalled car gather no gas."

There's many others out there but I can't think of them right off.

----------


## OptimaFemina

LemonAide

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I know the serious is not going to happen


Okay..

Humpty-Dumpty Ambulance.  On your invoices, you could have old Hump there, broken in half...and all the Beefeaters standing there, looking on, dazed.

----------

Matt (01-28-2015)

----------


## Hairball

Angel Wheels?

Will it be fully equipped with IV and defib?

LifeSavers R Us?

(Name of town, fire station or hospital) Express?

Life Express?

Life Wheels?

Bloody Mary (!!!!!!)

Hail Mary Express?

Sorry. The last two weren't serious.

LifeMobile?

Lifeline Wheels?

Lifeline Express?

Lifeline Ambulance Service (LAS)?

I can't think of anything very catchy, obviously, @Cal, but I do wish you the best on this endeavor.

----------

Matt (01-28-2015)

----------


## Matt

> ARE you going to be able to get EMT work?  Most areas have that covered either with municipal fire departments, or in very-small communities, Volunteer Fire Department first-responders and EMTs.  What's left is basically the "horizontal taxi" work - and in some areas, backup on major incidents or when the primary responders are out.
> 
> A LOT depends on the region, as well as state, you're going to do this in.  Some states allow regions to contract it out privately.  If the area is like the Buffalo, New York, region...the contracts will be let on the basis of political pull.  Other areas run a more level playing field; and some just disallow private EMT ambulance services.
> 
> I might have recommended this book to you before; but in Eau Claire, Wisconsin, was a local writer whose breakout work was about his work on the local village Fire Department.  As a licensed RN, he also frequently swapped duty with a neighboring village's EMT squad as a paramedic.  He got into the whole thing by working his way through nursing school working for what he called the Silver Star Ambulance Service - a pseudonym, I am sure, although I know exactly the neighborhood it was based.
> 
> Michael Perry, Population 485  You might want to give it a read; give you a flavor of how the private ambulance services are run.  And how municipal services are run today; he remains a First Responder in his township.
> 
> They say he's approachable.  Although he's had success as a writer, he's not a big star and enjoys interacting with readers as well as emergency professionals.  I'd borrow the book, it's an entertaining read; and if you think he can give you some input as to how it might go...fire him an email.



I'll definitely buy that book. It looks pretty interesting. I've already asked a lot of the responders on my Tumblr to help too and I've gotten a couple networks I ca email now. Might as well start the research now. It's not an easy path lol. 

I like the word Lifeline like @Hairball suggested tho

----------

Hairball (01-28-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Bloody Mary.

I LIKE that!

----------

Hairball (01-28-2015)

----------


## OptimaFemina

CrashCart Transport

----------


## Matt

> CrashCart Transport


The insurance companies will love it.  :Headbang:

----------


## Hairball

> Bloody Mary.
> 
> I LIKE that!


Well, it beat the crap out of Typhoid Mary. We don't want to get the wrong idea, you know.

Lifeline Unlimited?

Lifeline Angels?

Hmmm.
 @Cal, I was a volunteer firefighter and EMT in several cities and communities where I was stationed in the Army. I thank you very much for thinking of this, and for all the work you do in your own community.

I had the best of both worlds; I served my country AND my community at the same time. I'll bet you have some stories; I'll share one of mine here.

It was my first call to a full arrest. I was the first to arrive ahead of the ambulance in my car, because I was closest. I started CPR on him, and within a minute he was breathing and had a pulse. The other EMTs arrived in the ambulance, and we loaded him on and they sped off to the hospital.

He was only 67 years old. I was driving by his house one day about three months later, and I saw him out in the front yard teaching a grandson how to hit a baseball. I slowed down a little to see them, and I almost stopped to tell him what a wonderful sight that was to me. I didn't. I went on, but the feeling of doing something that really matters still stays with me.

Keep up the good work.

----------

Matt (01-28-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Something that spells a word they will remember.

----------

Hairball (01-28-2015)

----------


## Hairball

> Something that spells a word they will remember.


Yes, and I wish I could think of one. But I'll give this some more thought.

----------

Roadmaster (01-28-2015)

----------


## Matt

> Something that spells a word they will remember.


Trying
Really 
Auspiciously (to)
Understand (the)
Medic's
Actions

----------


## St James

> CALLING ALL OLD FOLKS. 
> 
> I'm starting an ambulance department in the next five years. First I'm getting a degree in nursing and then business. After that I'll be setting up shop in VA as a medical transport company and then when the time is right a 911 response company (that takes some politics). My first employees will very likely be...me and someone else lol in a single rig carting old people back and forth...but that's how it starts!
> 
> So what's a cool ambulance company name you would feel comfortable calling? 
> 
> I was thinking about throwing in my love of politics into it and calling it Liberty Emergency Medical Services (LEMS) but I'm still doing my research. Lots of research. Might buy an old fire station as a office and fix'er up. 
> 
> Any (serious) suggestions??


Long Shot Delivery....
You stab 'em, we slab 'em.....
Cold Deliveries.....
Serve and swipe.......
Ever ready Ambulance service......
Have call will travel
speedy delivery
Hotfoot Ambulance service

Calling old folks????? WTF is that all about?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Canadianeye

Maybe something to convey at least two or three mental images at the same time.

*F*leet *A*mbulance *S*ervice *T*rauma

Of course, fleet is the second image of moving swiftly.

If you wanted to stretch the imagery...it could you mean you have a lot of ambulances.

----------

St James (01-28-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

The Body Snatcher

----------

fyrenza (01-30-2015),St James (01-28-2015)

----------


## 2cent

What about, "Redi Medi."  Or spelled even correctly, "Ready Medi."

It rhymes, rings a bell, and I bet you could even get the phone company to issue a number that complies w/the words in some way.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Toe Truck

----------

JustPassinThru (01-28-2015),Rickity Plumber (01-31-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

The Pain Train

----------


## East of the Beast

Plasma Express

----------


## East of the Beast

Notoolate Emergency Services

----------

DonGlock26 (01-30-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Notoolate Emergency Services


If Cal gets the book I recommended, he'll learn of "Osh" accidents.

An "Osh" accident is when you're driving down the road, and bad stuff starts happening fast.  You start to say, "_Oh, shit!_"  but you don't have time to get past the "Oh, sh..." before you take leave of this mortal coil on impact.

So...Osh Express?

----------

East of the Beast (01-28-2015),Matt (01-28-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Aceso Ambulance Service : Greek goddess of the healing process. 

HMBAWT Ambulance Service: (Hold my beer and watch this)

Medevac / Meddy Vac

Prompt/Urgent/Rapid Response Medical Service

Don't Go to the Light Ambulance Service


My favorite would be:





Transcon

----------

Matt (01-30-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

"Buster" after _Ghost Buster_ because their vehicle was a converted ambulance.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-30-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Why is "Transcon" such a good name?  Is there some wordplay in there that I'm just not getting?

----------


## Matt

> Why is "Transcon" such a good name?  Is there some wordplay in there that I'm just not getting?


Trans-continent. Play on words concerning distance of travel.

 Im on the tablet but i want to share a model with you guys. One of the new emerging fields of healthcare that's currently undeveloped. My company will provide these services and help fix the broken 911 system.

----------


## Matt

Alright. On the PC. 

One big thing I want to take advantage of being a non-emergent ambulance department (to start anyway - 911 comes years later) is Community Paramedicine. Community Paramedicine is the service of responding to non-emergent calls in the same way a home provider might do so. When you have the flu you can call my company instead of 911 and we'll respond in the same manner. The difference is that it releives the 911 system of non-emergency calls and makes it so that the system is restored to an emergent only basis. Such services would be things such as home check ups, patient evalulations after minor injuries, illness, etc. Where we can transport if needed to the hospital. So we can make money off of Community Paramedicine in addition to normalized medical transport. It can be combined. Say we come to your houes and you have shingles and you really should go to the hospital because it's pretty bad - instead of calling 911 and sitting with you we - can transport you to the hsopital because we will be a fully license ambulance service. 

So while this is an emerging level of healthcare I'm also 5-7 years out from actually starting my business which is good and bad. 

Firstly it's good because it allows the insurance comapanies to research it and formulate payout rates. The big concern right now is that insurance companies will not reimburse for such services. Our politicians have been pushing towards this since 2010, silently however, and it will become a standard of the future. 

Secondly it's bad because companies have already started doing these services. Not many but one or two around the nation. 5-7 years is a long time and easily enough time for existing companies to enhance and upgrade their models to this one. That will allow competition that I would not have had in that primary service before (but would have had in the transport business).

Please see the model here as our politicians have discussed it: *Beyond 911: State and Community Strategies for Expanding the Primary Care Role of First Responders*


Furthermore I have decided through pre-emptive research to do the following things.

-- Service will be founded in a major metro-politian area. I am thinking the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. It's one of the fastest growing areas in America and I lived there for a number of years.

-- The business should be founded in a renovated fire station if possible. If not possible than a commercial garage of some kind. The primary focus would be having a 2-4 ambulance bay sized garage with areas for communal space and office space. Most retired fire stations provide this but they are scarce and in between to find. I'd rather not build new if I do not have to.

-- The service will start off with used ambulances predating no later than 2010-2015 (remember we're talking about a 2020-2025 start up date). We will not take trucks in excess of 200K miles. The trucks will be smaller if able. I am very preferential to either Type 1 Sprinters or Type 3 Sprinters for this company. We do not need huge gas guzzling trucks. Even new Sprinters are commonly cheaper. See comparison image posted below this post and you'll understand the basic differences. 

-- The primary structure of the company (not the corporate structure) will resemble most modern day Fire/EMS systems. Including ranks Chief, Deputy Chief, Assistant Chief, Captain, Leutenant, Battalion Chief, and EMT/Paramedic. The company will start off small and will expand roles as able. Likely I will be the chief and everyone else will be EMT/Paramedic until another level of supervisor is required. 

-- The transport model will initially cater to nursing homes, hospitals, out patient centers, and other healthcare facilities before introducing home pick up and delivery services. This is because home based pick up/delivery is based on a one time deal and healthcare facilities can contract. We will also take advantage of the rich military in our area of service (13 bases) and contract as able. The model starts as locally based but can move up to long distance transport as needed. As the business grows it can invest in even higher levels of transport such as air but that's a very long ways away. 

-- The Community Paramedicine model will be dependent on how things emerge in the next few years. 

-- The community event model is something I would like to prusue as well. This model is for the basic medical care at events such as parades, festivals, outdoor events, etc. It will provide basic first aid right up to emergency rescue. Modified golf carts will be utilized for event response. Likely we will start off very small with this but I would like to start and EMS bike team in the future. 

-- Wheel Chair transport may be something to invest into and will be a branch off of it's own. I would not like to start with it because it'll be too much at one time. Such a service requires Wheel Chair Attendents (unskilled workers trained on the job) and wheelchair excusive vehicles. I like the Ford Transit Connect for such a service but likely will opt for used wheel chair vans to begin with. 

-- The company will undercut price models of competitor services while still maintaining a profit margin over the insurance payout rates. A claims attorney will need to be retained for collections court. Employees will recieve the usual bebefits but will be paid slightly higher than the competition making it so the better candidates merge to our company. 

-- We will maintain good community relations. We will be present at events and parades. We will maintain a close relationship with the community and the 911 services in our system. We will offer trainings that are open to community providers at a low or non-cost to maintain friendly connections. We will provide military discount for our services. 

*These are the ideas I've already research and invested time into. I think they'll set me up for success.*

----------


## Matt

Oh...and here's that comparison I promised....



Advantages over a normal sized ambulance that you see on the streets:


Better for urban areas where there is less space. Easier accessibility.Prices range cheaper than the standard ambulance build.Better MPG and Gas Usage. Running these are cheaper in the long run.Proven safety standards. The engine caps out at 70 mph.4 Wheel Drive, Air Comfort Suspensions, and LED Lighting as a standard.Easy to maintain. Sprinters are heavily used commercial vehicles in all industries.Asthetically they look good and set a different view than the standard ambulance service.

http://www.medixambulance.com/ambula...o-express-mn86

----------


## fyrenza

Quick D.R.A.W.S.

Dynamic Response And Wellness Services.

I really like "HELP," but figuring out the words for the acronym ...

Hasty Emergency Lift Providers

"HELP" is on it's way!

----------

Matt (01-30-2015)

----------


## Matt

American Emergency Response
Life Line Emergency Medical Services
First Aid and Rescue Patrol

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Alright. On the PC. 
> 
> One big thing I want to take advantage of being a non-emergent ambulance department (to start anyway - 911 comes years later) is Community Paramedicine.*.*


That sounds like a real need and a niche.  As it is, a sick person can either call a taxi, and they get there...whenever; and the driver isn't pleased you're sick and puking and he may just, legally, refuse to carry you.  OR...you call the local EMS or Fire Department, and you endure a LOT of dirty looks.  And when the Fire Chief speaks in public about all the "frivolous calls" his department gets...he's talking about YOU, mister.

This would be the in-between.  Good concept.

Good concept...but who would pay for it?  EMTs are not cheap, even when they're paid below the going rates.  To charge the customer directly would be hundreds of $$$...and you can imagine the reaction that would get from John Moron Public.

Insurance...in years past, you could have gotten a new category of service in there.  Today, BammyKair is the law of the land...no matter how lawless it was enacted.  So if Botox Nan of San Fran, and Jonathan Goober, didn't include it...IT AIN'T THERE.  And won't be there; until and unless the Republicans in Washingtoon wake up and remember what party they are.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Oh...and here's that comparison I promised....
> 
> 
> 
> Advantages over a normal sized ambulance that you see on the streets:
> 
> 
> Better for urban areas where there is less space. Easier accessibility.Prices range cheaper than the standard ambulance build.Better MPG and Gas Usage. Running these are cheaper in the long run.Proven safety standards. The engine caps out at 70 mph.4 Wheel Drive, Air Comfort Suspensions, and LED Lighting as a standard.Easy to maintain. Sprinters are heavily used commercial vehicles in all industries.Asthetically they look good and set a different view than the standard ambulance service. 
> 
> http://www.medixambulance.com/ambula...o-express-mn86


A lot of reasons ambulances have grown to school-bus size, is all the equipment they are REQUIRED to carry.  IT was the late 1970s...up until then, vans or International Travelalls or hearse-like vehicles were used as ambulances.  I remember about 1980, geeks were looking to buy up 1959 and 1960 Cadillac ambulances and hearses...a huge station wagon, with those freaky tailfins!  By the 1970s, it was mostly vans, although our local FD had a stretched Travelall.  Don't know what happened to it; it was the only one I'd ever seen.  Bet it sold for some money, unless someone on the FD got it and ran it into the ground.

But, my understanding is, you have to have that equipment.  And a lot of it requires power; so you have to have your unit rigged with 120VAC current.  And room to store monitors and defibulators and radio-transmitting equipment; refrigeration for drug stocks...all that.

If you can do it, like I said!...more power to you.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Although, I would NOT buy a Sprinter.  Whether badged a Dodge or Freightliner or Mercedes...it's still a piece of Daimler crap.

They DO NOT HOLD UP on American roads with American salt on American snow in American winters.  Daimler has been coasting on their thirty-year-old reputation for at least twenty years; they showed how arrogant and backwards they are when they ran Chrysler into the toilet.  They have learned nothing and that vehicle is GARBAGE.

----------


## fyrenza

> American Emergency Response
> Life Line Emergency Medical Services
> First Aid and Rescue Patrol


Call for FARP!!!

The FARP is on it's way!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## fyrenza

Better yet :

First Aid and Rescue Transport

FART!

ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :

First Aid Patrol

FAP!!!

----------


## fyrenza

"Hello, Cal's Ambulance?  We're going to need 3 of your FAP units. ASAP!!!"

----------


## Matt

> A lot of reasons ambulances have grown to school-bus size, is all the equipment they are REQUIRED to carry.  IT was the late 1970s...up until then, vans or International Travelalls or hearse-like vehicles were used as ambulances.  I remember about 1980, geeks were looking to buy up 1959 and 1960 Cadillac ambulances and hearses...a huge station wagon, with those freaky tailfins!  By the 1970s, it was mostly vans, although our local FD had a stretched Travelall.  Don't know what happened to it; it was the only one I'd ever seen.  Bet it sold for some money, unless someone on the FD got it and ran it into the ground.
> 
> But, my understanding is, you have to have that equipment.  And a lot of it requires power; so you have to have your unit rigged with 120VAC current.  And room to store monitors and defibulators and radio-transmitting equipment; refrigeration for drug stocks...all that.
> 
> If you can do it, like I said!...more power to you.





> Although, I would NOT buy a Sprinter.  Whether badged a Dodge or Freightliner or Mercedes...it's still a piece of Daimler crap.


Sprinters can easily carry all the equipment. An ambulance isn't required to have that much. You can list it off the top of your head. I know I can. A company I've run with here has used those same sprinters for years and they hold up very well. They're really workhorses and they can take a hit. My volunteer company even bought one because they we're so good. I'd trust those trucks as much as I would any of the oversized ones. Unless we're talking bariatrics then bigger is not always better. 

Likely I'd have to buy used ambulances anyways to start which means I'd end up with what's been popular over the last decade. The Ford E-Series and Wheeled Coach most likely. Take a look at Ebay. Even a used rig can cost upwards of $15-40K. Of course you'd also look at Craigs List and any used Ambulance Listings (departments are always upgrading). 

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/used-ambulance

Starting a company like this can easily cost upwards of $1 million just to start before licensing. It's a huge undertaking.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Sprinters can easily carry all the equipment. An ambulance isn't required to have that much. You can list it off the top of your head. I know I can. A company I've run with here has used those same sprinters for years and they hold up very well. They're really workhorses and they can take a hit. My volunteer company even bought one because they we're so good. I'd trust those trucks as much as I would any of the oversized ones. Unless we're talking bariatrics then bigger is not always better. 
> 
> Likely I'd have to buy used ambulances anyways to start which means I'd end up with what's been popular over the last decade. The Ford E-Series and Wheeled Coach most likely. Take a look at Ebay. Even a used rig can cost upwards of $15-40K. Of course you'd also look at Craigs List and any used Ambulance Listings (departments are always upgrading). 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/used-ambulance
> 
> Starting a company like this can easily cost upwards of $1 million just to start before licensing. It's a huge undertaking.


At LEAST.

About fourteen years ago, I had an inspiration - a kind of Kelly-Services temporary agency for railroaders.  A lot of older railroaders, like I am, now...can't handle the endless long slog that is working on the railroad today.  A guy on Train Service will work close to 72 hours a week.  WITH erratic starting times; no set structure at ALL.

Old-timers are gonna want to back off; and there's no provision for that at most carriers.  Too old to work; too young to retire.

My plan would be staffing temporaries, by the week or month.  I would be the go-to guy when the Extraboard was down; and send a qualified guy out.  I'd pay my guy and bill the railroad; same as Manpower or Kelly.

What stopped me?  The line of credit and working capital.  Just to have a moderately-well-staffed roster...say, twenty guys working...I'd need about a million in credit ALONE.  If the railroad stiffed me or was slow-paying (and CSX did that with ALL their suppliers; they weren't the only ones) of course I couldn't not pay my guys.  I'd have to pay and then sue to collect, or have insurance cover the stiffed contract.  Which would be another expense.

ADD to that, liability insurance, payments to Railroad Retirement, and logistics and facilities...probably $10 mill.  Now, there is NO WAY a bank is gonna give me ten million in operating credit - I have never run a business before and had little in collateral.  My house was worth under $100k; and I only had twenty percent equity.  My car, about $15k.  Savings were not so much back then.  

It wasn't going to work.  And as it happened it was probably best I didn't try it; because four years later we hit Obamadepression.  That would have wiped me out.

Not trying to discourage you; but it is what it is.  You might try venture capital firms; trouble is, if it takes off, they'll wind up being majority owners.  Typically, once a business is self-sustaining, they pitch the founder out the back door and move their own bureaucrats in.

----------

Matt (01-30-2015)

----------


## Matt

> Call for FARP!!!
> 
> The FARP is on it's way!


Why not? It's actually a great tip to the department I worked at and got my start in the industry. Their abbreviation was FASP. They had a very similar name to that so I kinda like it. Looks good  :Wink:

----------


## Matt

> Not trying to discourage you; but it is what it is.


Don't worry about that. I'm not worried about it. I'm not even close to starting a project like this anyways. Just plotting and doing the research is just fun right now. I'm pretty sure I could get it off the ground be alright.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Oh...and here's that comparison I promised....
> 
> 
> 
> Advantages over a normal sized ambulance that you see on the streets:
> 
> 
> Better for urban areas where there is less space. Easier accessibility.Prices range cheaper than the standard ambulance build.Better MPG and Gas Usage. Running these are cheaper in the long run.Proven safety standards. The engine caps out at 70 mph.4 Wheel Drive, Air Comfort Suspensions, and LED Lighting as a standard.Easy to maintain. Sprinters are heavily used commercial vehicles in all industries.Asthetically they look good and set a different view than the standard ambulance service. 
> 
> http://www.medixambulance.com/ambula...o-express-mn86


Or you could go with the Ford Transport micro mini van for really tight traffic areas. Just have to shoehorn them in somehow along with the gurney. Maybe like on pick ups that have that "lumber window" (rear glass that slides open on pick ups). But in your case "feet windows" may open up to extend the length capacity.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I want to stay away from words like "transport" though. If it's to become a 911 response department in the future it needs a proper name and you can't be changing the name later on. I like Metro Ambulance Services for sure but I'm sure there's a big company called that already (maybe, I have to look) and I might be setting up in a more rural area anyways. 
> 
> You'd want something with the term "emergency medical services" behind it for sure.
> 
> Big companies seem to have patriotic names. 
> 
> American Medical Response (AMR) - the biggest EMS corporation.
> Eagle Medical Transport (they're all transport). 
> 
> It's something I'll have to reserach greatly.


My wife is administrator at a not for profit 96 bed extended care facility. She is BEGGING for transport "ambulances" to transport her patients for various reasons. Never showing up on time which is crucial  for patients to meet appointment times for dialysis, doctor and outpatient services.  

Currently she works with two transport companies in Tampa just to fill her needs. She has resorted to cabs, which she pays for, in order to meet the needs of her transport requirements. 

Of course you are going to have to pay top dollar in order to man these vehicles with employees who have proper credentials and supply the needed demands of what each patient requires. 

Here in Florida, the counties themselves run the EMS (ambulances) services. Private EMS is out of the question. But there is still a huge demand for reliable transporters who can offer their services that actually meet the needs of the administrators and patients. You know Florida is retirement capitol and with this title, the right company run the proper way could just about name their own price. However, one misstep can cause a company to share services from one client (like my wife) or worse, be thrown to the wolves.

----------


## Drew EMS

I know that it has been a while since this thread was active, but I sent you a PM.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Take the Bus - TAB

----------


## Abbey

A-1 Ambulance Service.

 It tells people, you're number one!

----------


## Abbey

Oh wow, this IS an old thread! I did not notice that.

----------


## Matt

I was young when I made this thread. Well, younger. I was fresh out of the Air Force and dreaming. You all know I have a good career right now.

I wouldn't dream of starting an ambulance company these days. Between medicare, insurance companies, lawsuits, and more EMS is a losing business when it comes to the private industry. It's even worse of an idea with all of these Democrats preaching socialism. We're one step away from having uuber take over private medical transportation. 

On a side note I did almost apply for a job with DOT the other day that was all about EMS. If that job opens back up in the future I'd rather do that.

----------


## MrMike

For Emergency Transport you cant Beat our Meat Wagon!

----------


## Matt

What's the point in starting a business that's dying out. Soon, there won't be any EMS departments but 911 Response and Special Events. 

The future is bleak.

----------


## DLLS

> "You stab em,  we slab em."
> 
> "You kill em,  we bill em."
> 
> Nope.  Serious is not happening.
> 
> My bad


One of the characters in the old Tumbleweeds comic strip was the undertaker whose sign proudly proclaimed, "You plug 'em, we plant 'em"

What does this have to do with naming an ambulance service?  Absolutely nothing.

What about something like "Tender Heart" or "Tender Care"

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was young when I made this thread. Well, younger. I was fresh out of the Air Force and dreaming. You all know I have a good career right now.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of starting an ambulance company these days. Between medicare, insurance companies, lawsuits, and more EMS is a losing business when it comes to the private industry. It's even worse of an idea with all of these Democrats preaching socialism. We're one step away from having uuber take over private medical transportation. 
> 
> On a side note I did almost apply for a job with DOT the other day that was all about EMS. If that job opens back up in the future I'd rather do that.


Run with whatcha got.

If this nation survives, you'll have a pension claim.  That sounds silly to you, now, probably...or more-likely, you're nodding, agreeing but disinterested.

But that day comes.  I know government work is demoralizing, annoying, non-productive in any real meaning...but MOST people your age (under 30) are being promised a pension that is basically going to be smaller than antiSocial inSecurity.  And that, is small.

If we crash, it won't matter anyway.  DOT or BLM or other Fed or State, you'll be stalking the zoo nights, looking for fresh meat.  If we somehow avoid a crash, you'll be sitting pretty.  Some states, and Railroad Retirement, have 30-and-Out or 30/60 and done.  A colleague of my mother's, a guy who started working for Ohio at age 22, had a big, fat pension at age 53...a gentleman of leisure.

I almost did jump off the railroad - I didn't think I'd make it to my 20, and was losing desire to.  But...little as I have, it's three times what my SocSecurity payment would have been.  Which would have had me in a shelter.

----------


## Drew EMS

> What's the point in starting a business that's dying out. Soon, there won't be any EMS departments but 911 Response and Special Events. 
> 
> The future is bleak.


I am not so sure that I agree with that assessment since private EMS serves a need, not just 911.   The fire department is not going to do the inter-facility transfers that many patients need on a regular basis.   Like you I used to work for a private service and it is doing well, last I heard it was running a $36 million profit annually and they only have 3 911 contracts, unfortunately I did not agree with how some people who were placed in leadership positions acted towards their employees, but that does not make it a bad business.   Personally I am glad that Uber is getting in on the NET game, there are many patients who do not need an ambulance and that fills a need.   Personally I believe it is a good business to get into if done right not playing games like the one that you used to work for did, there were some here in Georgia that did the same thing.   Like any business that forgets why it was formed and what makes it unique and successful in search of squeezing every penny of profit into the owner's coffers is doomed to fail or at the very least struggle.   But I appreciate your thoughts and opinions and will continue with my plans and start my service here soon and wish you the best of luck in whatever endeavors you choose to pursue.

----------


## 2cent

Old thread, but just 'cuz it came to mind...

"_Fast_, for the Hurt of Us."

----------


## Trinnity

> I wouldn't dream of starting an ambulance company these days. Between medicare, insurance companies, lawsuits, and more EMS is a losing business when it comes to the private industry. It's even worse of an idea with all of these Democrats preaching socialism. We're one step away from having uuber take over private medical transportation.


He didn't listen.

----------


## Matt

> He didn't listen.


It's fine. He'll learn in his own way. Young EMT's are always like that. He told me he's been in EMS for a "few years" so I'm assuming but I'm about to hit my 15th year as a certified EMT. I'm well over that hump and I think the assumption is probably accurate. EMS as a private transport business always seems like a gold mine to the grunts pushing the stretchers. It isn't until they learn some things and live a little until they really figure it out. Hence, why I said I made this thread when I was young and directionless. I was what? 28? You guys knew me back then. I wasn't really going anywhere and I had no idea what I wanted to do. I still don't. I damn lucky to be where I am lol. He'll figure it out. Especially when he starts pulling the start up costs. An fully stocked ambulance will cost well over $180K not including the insurance that he'll have to have. He'll have to hire staff, uniforms, lawyers (big shout out to the lawyers), formulate protocols, and buy software licenses. When all that is said and done...he'll realize most of the market is already contracted out. A lot of hospital systems have their own EMS agencies for private transport and those that don't are already well hooked up with the nursing home racket - especially for emergency response there. He'll either sink or swim but good luck to him. 

Here's what I'm seeing this week. I worked for this company for a year. They're the best outfit in VA Beach and that's saying something because they have 5 even crappier competitors. This is their second ding in 2 years by the federal government and really they're not a bad company....private EMS is just that much of a losing business. You can't win no matter what you do. They are owned by a large hospital network too.

----------


## Dan40

AAAambulance

----------


## Trinnity

He seems well intentioned.  :Dontknow:

----------

